
Aberdeen University Students Use Video Tech to Recreate 'Earliest Pictish Fort' - digighoul
https://digit.fyi/aberdeen-students-use-video-tech-to-recreate-earliest-pictish-fort/
======
digighoul
For anyone interested in this, Dunnottar Castle is one of Scotland's oldest
and most famous fortifications. It's been besieged by Vikings, seized by
William Wallace and during the 16th century held out against Cromwell's forces
so that the Scottish Crown jewels could be smuggled away - a legendary place.

The fact that a group of kids in the 18th century threw a load of carved
stones into the sea is particularly sad.

